# new stump grinding business



## bcstump (Oct 9, 2012)

After a lot of thought and research I'm planning on starting my stump grinding business in the spring.

I had some poll questions for you stump grinders.

1.Besides stump grinding what other services do you provide ?

2.What type of advertising has generated the best/worst results?

3.How many jobs did you do in your first year of business?

4.What is the average price of a job ?

Thank You


----------



## BCbound (Oct 10, 2012)

Can you tell use more about your experience in this industry? Might be easy to give some advice.


----------



## Tundra Man Mike (Oct 11, 2012)

1. I have a couple climber friends. They drop trees, I haul them and grind the stumps. SC352.

2. Satisfied customers are your best ad. I still get some VIA Craigslist and a flier now and then in certain places like Home Depot, Lowes and the grocery stores.

3. Around 30K in 5 months. Paid my machine off, bought a couple saws, rope winch etc.... still had a bit left over.

4. $150 average. Highest was $2500 in 2 days of grinding 12 hours a day for one guy, the neighbor handed me $600 for 6 stumps on day 3. 

Best part time job I even had.


----------



## bcstump (Oct 11, 2012)

BCbound said:


> Can you tell use more about your experience in this industry? Might be easy to give some advice.



Thank you for your reply. Some experience with stump grinding (renting), small tree and hedge removal (20FT ish) on my property. 
No climbing experience,not interested in that part of the business.


----------



## BCbound (Oct 11, 2012)

First I would learn as much as you can about the various grinders out there, how to use them and the maintenance that goes with them. Maybe work for someone for a season. All though they are fairly easy to figure out.

Who's knows how many stump jobs you'll get the first season. Your guess will be as good as the next guys. Network with as many landscapers, tree services, property managment companies as you can. Make sure they know stumps are your only business and that the only service your after/selling. Don't steal work. Market yourself as a stump removal expert where no job is too small or big. 

Get a good idea of how long it takes to do an average stump. That way when a contractor who wants to use you on a regular basis can easily bid a job with out having to call you or have you go to view the site.

Example you charge $5/each and up for hard to work on terrain. That way the contractor can easily bid for you and his take. $5 is just and example you have to figure those costs out. As well your own charge for your own jobs would be more. Fuel is killer figure it out fast. Traveling around to do free quotes can add up. 

To start out flyers or a post card mail out may get things rolling. Looking pro with a clean logo and equipment will help. A web page is a must and can be free to real pricey. Almost free will be more then enough. A quick google search of western canada and I found these:

Tree Stump Removal Services | Stump Master | Port Coquitlam, BC
      DYNAMIC STUMP GRINDING : 778-840-9321 - HOME
Vancouver Island Stumpgrinding
Stump Express: Stump Grinding and Removal in Vancouver, Abbotsford, Surrey, Chilliwack and Langley.
PG Stump Grinding Ltd - Landscapers Prince George


----------

